# Pocket, not doing so well, among other things



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure if yall remember but a couple/few weeks ago I took in a ferret that had either got loose or was let go. He had ear mites, fleas, was a little underweight, and refused to eat anything. Well he's still being treated for ear mites, but he finally started eating the raw diet I tried with him. Recently he has started losing a large amount of fur, losing weight, itching, straining while using the bathroom, and eating alotttt more. First thing that came out of my vets mouth, Adrenal Disease. From everything I had been told about it was that there is no cure and the ferrets usually don't make it. After talking to my vet and friends there are two options that came up, surgery and medication. In his case it seems medication is they best option. I'm off to the vet with him tomorrow to see what we can do. When it rains, it pours.  Please keep him in your thoughts!

On a happy note, I got new rabbits and rats! My good friend from SC that raises English Spots GAVE me some totally awesome does and bucks. Unfortunately I don't have the pedigrees, but I know who they came from, and I got one of my does I havn't seen since 2008 back! I was shocked at how nice she turned out, guess that's why you should hang onto some iffy juniors! Obviously with her being that old I'm not going to breed her, I just really miss her dad and she acts just like him. I got 1 Tort buck, 1 gold buck, 2 gold does(one has 4 babies with her and the other is suppose to be bred), 1 blue buck, 1 blue doe, 2 lilac does, 1 chocolate buck, and 1 chocolate doe. So excited about them! As for the rats, I got several lol I have them in their new cages and everything, about to go pick out names and write down their information for cage tags. The rabbits also need names, sooo I need 28 new names :shock: Anyone want to help? :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I will be thinking of Pocket, poor guy.

My daughter's guppy had babies a while back. She named them all Bob. LOL.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor Pocket. I hope medication will work for him and he will live a long fuzzy life.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everybody


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope Pocket gets to feeling better & the meds work.
Congrats on the new additions! I have no idea where to begin with names! :lol:


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you! 

Me either, I've been out getting ear numbers, sexes, colors, etc. all afternoon. I think he accidently gave me a Lilac Doe instead of Blue Buck lol. So far I have:

GreenBean's ? (I can't remember her name to save my life!)
Ear #: GB?(looks like an 8 but it's so faded I can't be sure)
Chocolate Sr. Doe

NNY(No Name Yet)
Ear #: N/A(doesn't have one)
Tortoise Sr. Buck

NNY
Ear #: XR4
Lilac Sr. Doe
Bred to Lilac Buck.

NNY
Ear #: RJ7
Blue Sr. Doe
Bred to Justin's Houston.

NNY
Ear #: R7U
Lilac Sr. Buck

NNY
Ear #: N/A
Gold Sr. Doe 
Possibly Bred

NNY
Ear #: E3
Gold Sr. Buck

NNY
Ear #: N/A
Gold Sr. Doe
4 kits - 1 Marked Tort(possible Gold Smutt), 1 Solid Tort, 1 Charlie Tort(possible Gold Smutt), 1 Charlie Gold(looks like it might be a Smutt, didn't want to stress it out too much to check so just glanced)

NNY
Ear #: N/A
Chocolate Sr. Buck

NNY
Ear #: Didn't check this girls, she was freaking out so I just gave her some fresh food and water and let her be.
Lilac Sr. Doe
Bred to the Chocolate Buck.

That's it for the new rabbits! Will definitely have pictures either tonight or tomorrow, hopefully this evening after it cools down 

As for the rats, I'm about to go get their info right now. Will have their info and pictures up soon as well!


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Awww. I hope pocket lives a long life, such a sweet and friendly animal doesn't deserve to die young. He'll be in my thoughts.

And holy that's alot of animals haha. I wish I could afford having that many


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you  He's still acting like his normal self, playful as ever!

:lol: Yeah I love them all. Going to the night show this weekend, hopefully I'll find a nice Tan buck and can get some Tan breeding done! Was talking to a few other breeders and I might be able to make it to convention this year in Indiana! If I do I'll be picking up some completely awesome rabbits, and it will be my first time going to a big ARBA convention, so I will probably be all jittery and everything lol


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Poor Pocket  All of that does sound consistent with Adrenal disease except the straining to go to the bathroom (I assume you mean pooping) - Please make sure your vet rules out a blockage as well by doing a barium xray or by at least properly feeling the ferret's belly (only expereinced ferret vets really know how to do this). I would hate to think he could have a blockage AND adrenal disease, but ferrets can get floating blockages, where the blockage (usually a hairball) floats around and causes problems pooping but doesn't fully block them up.

Especially if he's losing the hair from the adrenal disease I would be concerned he might have a hairball. You can try giving extra pumpkin and hairball medicine for a few days to see if something pushes through but otherwise I would get this checked out just to be safe.

So sorry about the adrenal, medication is usually the best option rather than putting these guys through traumatic surgeries and I hope Pocket is able to live a long and healthy life on the medication  

As for your rabbit names... Maybe name them in groups of names, like for example you could name them for groups of characters from your favourite TV shows or you could name them for types of flowers or months of the year, etc. Otherwise it's a HUGE naming task haha.


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats good to hear :3 Pocket seems like such a sweet little ferret, it makes my heart ache to think of him in any pain. Send him my love haha <3

And maybe you should try using a baby book/baby naming site thing for names. They've got some good ideas. I looked at one before I decided on the name Gaffer ^^


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks yall! As for straining, he strains when peeing the most, have only noticed him strain trying to poop a couple times. I was letting him wander around my room yesterday and he found an empty trashcan and decided it would make a good sleeping spot. I started looking for him and I looked in there, he had pulled 2 pairs of socks, a plastic rubber dish holder thing, 3 hairbows, his teddy bear, my dogs collar, and a fleece liner in there and was sleeping with them! :lol: It was adorable, I wish I would've got a picture!! 

I actually already named all the rabbits  I just need 11 names for the rest of the rats. Will probably start the naming process tonight for them.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> Thanks yall! As for straining, he strains when peeing the most, have only noticed him strain trying to poop a couple times. I was letting him wander around my room yesterday and he found an empty trashcan and decided it would make a good sleeping spot. I started looking for him and I looked in there, he had pulled 2 pairs of socks, a plastic rubber dish holder thing, 3 hairbows, his teddy bear, my dogs collar, and a fleece liner in there and was sleeping with them! :lol: It was adorable, I wish I would've got a picture!!
> 
> I actually already named all the rabbits  I just need 11 names for the rest of the rats. Will probably start the naming process tonight for them.


Oh okay, nevermind then. Apparently straining to urinate in males IS actualyl a symptom of adrenal. Here's a really good list if you're interested: http://www.washingtonferret.org/forms/endocrinepam.pdf Also definitely ask around on the holistic ferret forum, TONS of people with adrenal experience and there's a whole section on it under health too.

Pocket sounds absolutely precious! Hope he feels better soon!!!


----------

